
Show HN: Get NYC Subway and Transit Status via Alexa Flash Briefing - nealrs
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0733BVTQZ/
======
nealrs
This skill has individual feeds for NYC's Subway system, Busses, Long Island &
Metro North Railroads, Bridges and Tunnels. Turn on the feeds you need and ask
Alexa for your briefing. The skill reports a concise list of transit options
which are running smoothly, those being worked on, and those which are
delayed.

Here's a video demo:
[https://youtu.be/tyXaR12SZE8](https://youtu.be/tyXaR12SZE8) Here's the code:
[https://github.com/nealrs/mtafeed](https://github.com/nealrs/mtafeed)

Right now, this is running on a free Heroku gear, but I'd love to get your
feedback on it before I refactor it (and add some much needed caching) .
Thanks!

